# Help Please!!



## msbrowning (Nov 5, 2008)

*Question....*

Does anyone know of any visual aids/interactive tools, other than reading a study guide,  that I can use to get a better understanding of ER coding?


----------



## jamiemarie (Nov 5, 2008)

*ER Coding References*

If you go to Barnes and Noble they have a section where the coding books and study guides are that you can acutually by visual aids such as flash cards with pictures---pocket handbooks.......

I got a couple and they helped me out a great deal for studying. 
Carol J. Buck is a very popular author for these things, I would look for stuff from her. 

I hope this helps.

Jamie


----------



## Rncoder (Nov 21, 2008)

I think there is nothing better that to actually see what we do in the ER. Ask if you can sit in the er for a day. Follow the nurses around when they do a procedure. I really think even spending even one day gives you a different perspective. Most coders are not nurses so i do not mean to imply that real life experience is required to be an excellent coder......i have just always liked seeing things first hand..just a suggestion. Good luck


----------

